# 9mm Ammo



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I am wondering where the best ammo deals in Columbus can be found for 9mm ammo. I just purchased my first handgun (S&W Sigma) and need to know where cheap, but not crappy ammo can be found. I am interested in target/plinking ammo that wont mess up my gun. Thanks!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

vances has the cheap white box winchester bricks for $9.99

all ammo prices have gone up though.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Depending on how much you want to buy talk to the sales person. I picked up a case (1000 rds) and got quite a bit knocked of the price for buying the case. This was at Ohio Valley in Lancaster.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys. I will pick up some of the bricks at Vances, and look into buying a large amount of rounds if I find myself shooting it often.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Check Wally World. They usually have 100 round value packs of Winchester White Box and sometimes vances can't even touch it. They are usually the best price around.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dakotaman said:


> Check Wally World. They usually have 100 round value packs of Winchester White Box and sometimes vances can't even touch it. They are usually the best price around.


100 pack at walmart is a pretty good deal, but nothing can beat the last few hours of the last day of a gun show. ive gotten plenty of cases of ammo almost 1/2 off before because the vender didnt want to take it with him.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I like Fiocci ammo. $15 for 50, but seems to burn a lot cleaner than white box Winchester or Blazer Brass.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A longshot but maybe something worth trying is to use the $10 off 25 coupon from Dicks, the reason I say longshot is that a couple years ago they told me at the Dublin location that coupon couldnt be used for ammo...but the guys on rimfirecentral say they use it for ammo all the time maybe try the Easton store?? if anything you can use it on tackle for sure, if that is a no go a buddy of mine buys the wallyworld value paks as well.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the walmart tip. For some reason I was under the impression that they didn't sell pistol ammo. But that is K-mart, for obvious Michael Moore related reasons.


----------

